# San Antonio, Texas Swap Meet, Monthly



## CycleTruck211 (Oct 29, 2010)

FrankenBike, A free bike swap meet held once a month that is open to anyone who wants to buy, sell or trade bicycles and bicycle related gear or parts.

For November 2010:

November 13, 2010 @ Bike World ~ 10am-4pm ~ 5911 Broadway, San Antonio, TX 78209

Here's the web site: http://sanantonio.frankenbike.net/


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Dec 27, 2010)

? from an out of stater...how much of this swap consists of vintage bike stuff?
thanks...
BATM!


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jan 14, 2011)

A lot depends on which vendors show up. Sometimes a LOT .. other times, a little bit.

For January 2011:

FrankenBike # 9 ~ San Antonio, Texas ~ January 22, 2011
Pedicab Bar and Grill
415 E. Cevallos St.
San Antonio, TX 78204

Here's the web site: http://sanantonio.frankenbike.net/


----------



## CycleTruck211 (May 16, 2011)

FrankenBike # 13 ~ May 21, 2011 ~ 10am-4pm

SA Cycles ~ 1804 S Saint Marys St ~ San Antonio, Texas 78210

http://sanantonio.frankenbike.net/


----------



## chriztinando (Dec 16, 2011)

*vintage bikes*



BIKE AT THE MOON! said:


> ? from an out of stater...how much of this swap consists of vintage bike stuff?
> thanks...
> BATM!




I have 2 Scwinn Stingray ikes I am selling if interested they are red and matching set good condition if interested let me knw i can send pictures.....juicyg77@gmail.com


----------

